# Mailuser - Passwort und Autoresponder setzen



## stefanw (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

bitte verzeiht ich bin Neuling bei ISPConfig 3. Installation hat super laut Anleitung funktioniert. Eine Frage gibt es eine Lösung das der einzelne Mailuser selbst sein Passwort ändern kann und selbst den Autoresponder bearbeiten kann

Danke für Eure Geduld

SW


----------



## Burge (2. Juni 2010)

Roundcoube als Webmailer installieren und die plungins aus dem englischen Forum dazu tun.

Muss mal die url suchen.

Dann vergibst du nur noch initial ein passwort den rest macht der User dann selber.


----------



## Chris (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn Roundcube als Webmailer installiert ist, kann man dieses englische Tutorial durchgehen:
http://howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=213239&postcount=20

Damit werden mehrere Plugins installiert. Damit kann jeder Mailuser sein Passwort ändern und den Autoresponder aktivieren.


----------

